# Ofrei Uk?



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been pricing up the Omega OEM rally strap and deployment buckle and the cheapest I can get them for in the UK is Â£400 all told but if I order from Ofrei I can get it for under Â£300. Am I missing something here like will I get charged import tax on this? Has anybody in the UK ordered items from Ofrei?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Jack bought from them. Sometimes he got a customs bill sometimes he didn't. You need to factor in VAT if you do get charged.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for that.

Would it still qualify for these charges if somebody was to send it to me as a "Xmas gift" or brought it back in their suitcase?


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Ofrei won't do that. Only way if you got someone to buy for you in US & you might be lucky. Plan to pay the VAT if you don't it's a bonus


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a friend with family in the US and he's over there for Xmas so I could order to their house and he can bring it back. That's if I wait that long.

Appreciate the advice.

Cheers.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

sameila said:


> I have a friend with family in the US and he's over there for Xmas so I could order to their house and he can bring it back. That's if I wait that long.
> 
> Appreciate the advice.
> 
> Cheers.


once you reach 50 posts you could contact me. I would send it from the USA


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> sameila said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend with family in the US and he's over there for Xmas so I could order to their house and he can bring it back. That's if I wait that long.
> ...


Thanks for offering to do this. Not sure how far off the 50 mark i am yet but I may take you up on this.

Cheers


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

You are on 38 posts. You can see this under your name on the left of the forum.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

jeffvader said:


> You are on 38 posts. You can see this under your name on the left of the forum.


I'm using the app on iPhone. When I look under my name it says "posts 0" and "member since" is blank.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Tap talk? View the form via the browser & you'll see more information rather than the aggregated information via apps


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

jeffvader said:


> Tap talk? View the form via the browser & you'll see more information rather than the aggregated information via apps


Yes it is Tapatalk. Tried through browser and same issue. Apparently I'm "not permitted to view member profiles" even my own. Must be the way the forum is set up I guess.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Well you are on 40 posts now. In 10 posts you'll be able to do that too.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

jeffvader said:


> Well you are on 40 posts now. In 10 posts you'll be able to do that too.


Thanks jeffvader... 41


----------

